# fisherman?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

any good fish pics you have? lets see emm, heres my latest fishing trip... 3 muskies 4 pike and a 27" walleye in one day.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muskies specs are 47" 17 lbs


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ahh I can't wait for Spring to come and start fishing again. Then during the hot summer months I like to river fish for Smallies, which are by far my favorite to catch.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice smally, ive never fly fished before, how do you like it?


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

grass carp was 42lbs gar was like 55'' long and bass was about 4lbs


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> grass carp was 42lbs gar was like 55'' long and bass was about 4lbs


jeezus those are big


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice smally, ive never fly fished before, how do you like it?


I don't do it much and don't know anything really about it. Just started doing it last summer and it's fun but definitely takes some getting used to.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> I don't do it much and don't know anything really about it. Just started doing it last summer and it's fun but definitely takes some getting used to.


ohh nice, i like just using spinnerbaits and stuff


----------



## DeathFromAbove_ (Oct 20, 2010)

*Pike*









From last week's ice fishing adventure. By adventure, you'll see what i mean when you look at the background, the entire lake was glare ice with few snow spots so getting around was difficult at times.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

DeathFromAbove_ said:


> View attachment 979501
> 
> 
> From last week's ice fishing adventure. By adventure, you'll see what i mean when you look at the background, the entire lake was glare ice with few snow spots so getting around was difficult at times.


gotta get some of the traxion things that slip on your boot, nice pike tho


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh nice, i like just using spinnerbaits and stuff


I mostly fish 1-5 acre lakes/ponds. Pretty much all I throw is spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, and wacky rigged Zooms. Really nothing funner than watching them come up and hammer a buzzbait.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i like scumfrogs.. now thats a sight.. but yeah, they really fight hard.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

i look dumb in the catfish one. look nothing like that now


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 979707
> View attachment 979708
> i look dumb in the catfish one. look nothing like that now


nice channel


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice channel


 thanks


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

lake michigan salmon. biggest catch of the day, on a charter


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> lake michigan salmon. biggest catch of the day, on a charter


nice salmon, i live right by the lake, like an hour away or so.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I might hit a lake nearby here in mexico. Last I heard most bass are over 6lbs


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> I might hit a lake nearby here in mexico. Last I heard most bass are over 6lbs


dang man, hit it up


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks i plan on goin back out in the middle of may


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

nice


outdoorsman3 said:


> any good fish pics you have? lets see emm, heres my latest fishing trip... 3 muskies 4 pike and a 27" walleye in one day.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 979707
> View attachment 979708
> i look dumb in the catfish one. look nothing like that now


that was hilarious we coudnt hold it


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i bass fish competitively but dont have any good pics. but here are a couple from my biggest bass both large and small


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> i bass fish competitively but dont have any good pics. but here are a couple from my biggest bass both large and small
> View attachment 982063
> View attachment 982066


nice ones


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im 20 mins from the lake, we used to fish outta that harbor with our boat, but this was a charter my friend took me on out of McKinley Marina in Milwaukee


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> im 20 mins from the lake, we used to fish outta that harbor with our boat, but this was a charter my friend took me on out of McKinley Marina in Milwaukee


post pics out of port


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I do a good bit of large mouth bass fishing down here but right now we haven't been out in a while since this time of the year isn't the best for bass fishing down here, but the best time is during march and april and all during the summer, but mostly in march and april.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

SET THE HOOK said:


> post pics out of port


i dont have the pics, the are on the really old laptop dude.


----------

